# Leaving Job on 11(6)



## doggyB (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi,

I am currently in SA on a visitors visa 11(6). There are two conditions, 1) To reside with my SAC spouse and 2) work for a specific employer. This visa is valid until 2020.

I want to leave my job but am unsure what the implications will be with my visa. Can I stay living in SA with my spouse on the 11(6) even if I am unemployed, or do I need to reapply for a TRP spousal visa (which I was on before I had work endorsement)?

Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## Providence (Sep 27, 2018)

If you plan on being unemployed, then there's no need doing a "Change in Conditions" of your current visa.

However, if you intene to work for another employer, you would need submit an applications with all documents as per Visitors Visa 11(6) , inclusive of the new employment offer.

Your visa will re-issued(same duration) but the employment conditions will be adjusted to your new employer or will just possibly say "Allowed to work".


----------

